# Can someone id this spider?



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

This was the biggest spider I have ever seen outside of an enclosure at a pet store or something. Anyway, this thing was also carrying an egg and would not drop it for anything! Here's a few pictures I took. I swear this thing charged my dog which is why I killed it.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

That's a wolf spider, one of the most beneficial creatures you can have around. You can expect a few thousand extra flies, mosquitoes, and such this summer.
She challenged your dog only because she felt threatened and was protecting her young. 
If you see any more leave them alone, they'll do the same for you.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw a lot of them in my flower garden and 90 percent were carrying an egg. I killed a few of them. None of them were near the size of this one I took a picture of. Are they poisoness? If they are harmless then I will leave the rest alone.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

No, they're not venomous to humans, or to your dog, only to the insects they eat. They also don't like to go inside, so if you do happen to see one in the house, it's by accident. They stalk their prey, rather than build webs and wait. I have a big one living on my back porch that I only see if I surprise her turning on the light at night.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Harmless, yes, beneficial, yes:yes:


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Good to know. This giant one was a couple inches from my hand when I reached under the shed to pull out that concrete mixer. My wife has a slight case of aracnephobia also. She was mad when I let some from the garden that I thought were big go. If they eat Mosquitos then we are best friends now. Lol


----------



## corsulian (Aug 14, 2012)

I had a mommy wolf spider hiding from the rain under our bilco doors - she was carrying about a dozen babies on her back. They are protective because they're one of the few spider species around that actually cares for its young.

They're harmless _outside_. Inside, they'll try to stay out of your way. But my calm is severly injured whenever I see a hand-sized spider darting around the basement. And I'm not sure whether my pug would run away or attack a wandering wolf spider - a bite wouldn't be fatal but I don't think it would be pleasant.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

corsulian said:


> I had a mommy wolf spider hiding from the rain under our bilco doors - she was carrying about a dozen babies on her back. They are protective because they're one of the few spider species around that actually cares for its young.
> 
> They're harmless _outside_. Inside, they'll try to stay out of your way. But my calm is severly injured whenever I see a hand-sized spider darting around the basement. And I'm not sure whether my pug would run away or attack a wandering wolf spider - a bite wouldn't be fatal but I don't think it would be pleasant.


 
If I ever saw one that big, I would move to Alaska:laughing:


----------

